# Pokemon or any science fiction rp?



## Fortebx (May 23, 2017)

anybody up for a pokemon rp? or scifi like starcraft/aliens/or any other you can think of


----------



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm game for certain. I am even fine with crossovers such as perhaps pokemon combined with numerous sci-fi concepts. Pm me to talk further. My profile here is nowhere near complete as I've had a number of bad experiences and prefer to discuss details one-on-one.


----------



## cotokun89 (Jun 27, 2017)

what type or plot or style for pokemon RP???


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 28, 2017)

cotokun89 said:


> what type or plot or style for pokemon RP???



I second this question


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 28, 2017)

Well I just got my sci-fi oriented sona yesterday, so hell yeah! Please add me Discord preferably, but skype is also fine.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a bit of SciFi theme going on, I guess. Cybernetic Wolf


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 1, 2017)

I would also not turn down rping as / with a Pokémon


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't RP, but I can pitch a few ideas I'm using in a militarized Pokémon setting. It helps that Pokémon is predominantly sci-fi in its own right:


			
				SneakyGato on SpaceBattles said:
			
		

> The series explicitly shows off entirely antigrav vehicles and tons of other stuff. Like laser cannons, AI, timetravel, teleportation, transmutation, freeze guns, ridiculously advanced micro computers that are able to fly and hack with only surface contact to a machine, some insane miniaturization tech, some insane genetics tech, ridiculously powerful editing and communication abilities, mind control, cannons able to destroy entire islands, floating fortresses, holograms, hard light machines, missile tech, rockets, weather control, invisibility, drones able to monitor the entirety of an island remotely, dark matter manipulation, and force fields. And I haven't even listed some of the stuff from the movies! Or the pokémon!


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 25, 2017)

Ill be interested.


----------

